# UV Lighting



## BASEL (Oct 15, 2021)

Should I or not.
and which one
We do have florescent lighting in kitchen.
but not sure if this right
any recommendations.
also some filtered light through windows
Thx


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Here is a link to an article about lighting Light Up Your Bird's Life


----------



## BASEL (Oct 15, 2021)

Thank you Cody


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Cody said:


> Here is a link to an article about lighting Light Up Your Bird's Life


Picked one up myself


----------



## BASEL (Oct 15, 2021)

Me too
Thank you again


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please read the following article:
*
*Full Spectrum Lighting - How much should your budgie get*

*It is important that you do NOT give your budgie too much artificial UV light.
Doing so can lead to excessive molting, hormonal issues, etc.*


----------

